# N.O.V.A.3 Android Gameplay On Samsung Galaxy Note



## shivamitouchfiends (May 29, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zapikoe (Aug 25, 2011)

I am currently using stock Gingerbread ROM..

The game runs with choppy frame rate, occasional hiccups, and random freezes.

Does anyone experienced the same thing?

Sent from my XT910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## howardbamber (Sep 21, 2012)

Get chainfires 3d graphics apps.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------

